# How to Size Campy 11spd Chain



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I was wondering if someone with more experience than me can help me with an issue on how to measure chain when sizing. This is my first brand new chain install on a new bike so I have no reference to go by. The campy directions say to run small ring and sprocket thru deraileur and measurement should be 8-15 mm top of chain to bottom of chain on top roller. Looking at Campy website they have updated those directions to state "• Determine the correct length of the chain positioning it on the sprocket and the smallest chainring and ensuring that the measurement H (Fig. 1), the distance between the bottom part of the rocker and the upper part of the chain, is about circa 10 - 15 mm." direct quote. My question is what part is the bottom part of rocker are they referring to? When I. Used the first method my measurement is 8mm if I were to remove one more link it would be over 15mm. In the end I removed like 4links total from brand new chain, doesn't seem like a lot to me. Any help would be great, totally confused on this one.

Mar


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

The lower jockey should be pointing to the back. The chain should be sized in the small-small gear combo, so that the chain is approximately 10-15mm from the arm that connects the upper jockey wheel, to the rest of the rear derailleur. The arm points perpendicular to the jockey wheels.

Campy's doc has a picture. Hope it helps.

View attachment 280300


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I use the small-small method. And take out the minimum amount of chain to achieve a little tension. The actual dimension will obviously vary a little depending on bike geometry, ring and sprocket sizes.

Here is a picture (it's 10-speed, but the principle is identical).

View attachment 280303


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

As long as there is some tension on the chain and the chain does not rub on the cage when it's in the little/little, then it's not too long. Don't stress over measurement. 

Campy intends for the length to be long enough to handle any cassette that they sell, so you don't have to add length to the chain if you change from a 25T max cog to a 29T.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a worn 11 speed chain hanging over a nail in my garage. I put the new chain over the nail and match the length/number of links. My Pegoretti BLE requires an on-bike measurement due to the long chainstays.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bigbill said:


> I have a worn 11 speed chain hanging over a nail in my garage. I put the new chain over the nail and match the length/number of links. My Pegoretti BLE requires an on-bike measurement due to the long chainstays.


I do the same myself with an existing chain. But the OP said this is a new build with no existing chain to go by.


----------

